# The tools are all in place.



## Kenbo (Dec 16, 2011)

I finally finished moving all of my tools around to make some more room. I also cleaned everything up and organized as best I could. It really seems to have opened up the shop. I still have some organization to do in some of the drawers and on the peg board, but I want to see if the tools are going to work where they are before I start solidifying accessory positions. Either way, this is where I'm at now. It's good enough to get some work done. I have the woodstove loaded up and will most likely be lighting it first thing tomorrow morning to spend a day at the scroll saw to relax. 


Before
[attachment=661]

After
[attachment=662]



Before
[attachment=663]

After
[attachment=664]


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 16, 2011)

Before
[attachment=665]

After
[attachment=666]



Before
[attachment=667]

After
[attachment=668]



And just a final pic before I closed the door for the night.
[attachment=669]


----------



## wade (Dec 16, 2011)

WoW!!! I'm jealous! Nice shop Kenbo. Very impressive and quite the touch on conserving space, while preserving function. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2011)

Kenbo, That is disgusting- I cannot believe you are that organized If you saw my shop you would laugh all the 2000 miles back home. Moderaters where are you when we need you he is on purposely shaming us all.:dash2::wacko1::cray::hang1:


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 16, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Moderaters where are you when we need you he is on purposely shaming us all.:dash2::wacko1::cray::hang1:





:wacko1:Have you not seen who the moderator of this section is?:wacko1:
I'll be sure to put myself on a close watchful eye.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking great kenbo!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't see a difference between the before and after pictures!!

The only thing I can see in either set of pictures is lots of wide areas of clear surface. Floors, shelves, tabletops, racks... there's nothing on them!

You don't wade through 8-12 inch drifts of mixed chunks? 

You don't have 12 different generations of a project shoved sequentially back toward the wall on your largest table, which is also your router table extension, which is now not useable as anything because of the 4 foot pyramid of clamped together "something" that's teetering on the edge?

I just don't get it!!

:wacko1:


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2011)

This is MUCH too neat, Ken, much too neat. You need to get back to making sawdust (and spread some of it around so this place looks lived in)


----------

